# #1 North East Record Holding Elm Removal DVD



## PinkFloydEffect

Here's the story:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34765157/

Now here's my story, I'm in the process of making a 1080P HD DVD of the removal. I'm taking requests for specific shots you want to see on this 240 year old record holding american elm. I've already taken note to document the injection sites and internal trunk compartmentalization by users here. 

PM me for information about obtaining a copy!​


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Update*

01/19/10: So I made it there Friday then again on Monday for the cut (New England blizzard highway death trap ride) and it was moved until TODAY and I couldn't make a third 3 hour drive. Neighbors are gathering footage for me DVD will still be produced. 

:censored: :censored: :censored:






​


----------



## tree MDS

Sweet! The money shot!

Herbie bites the dust.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

tree MDS said:


> Sweet! The money shot!
> 
> Herbie bites the dust.



Yeah... 

I spent all morning arguing with all the news crews about letting me obtain their footage and not throwing it away in a week I wana kick every news director right in the fu*k*ng nuts. 
hone: ​


----------



## moss

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I spent all morning arguing with all the news crews about letting me obtain their footage and not throwing it away in a week I wana kick every news director right in the fu*k*ng nuts.
> hone: ​



Ya, you've got to do it yourself and do it better then them. They have no incentive or reason to help you out.
-moss


----------



## moss

tree MDS said:


> Sweet! The money shot!
> 
> Herbie bites the dust.




I'd like to see how it landed, it appears they're about to crush the hedge and some shrubs. Not the worst thing to happen...
-moss


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

moss said:


> Ya, you've got to do it yourself and do it better then them. They have no incentive or reason to help you out.
> -moss



Well I made 2 trips up and got some footage in full HD, not the cut down  but I did get the storm that is documented on wiki on Herbies page that delayed the cut down, it was a death ride I tell you, he was pretty in the storm though untouched with no foot prints. Its amazing that nature was able to save it by a day. I have the best quality footage on video of it just not exactly what I wanted. I think I can make up for it if I go back and see if ol' Frank will do an interview on the stump! 



moss said:


> I'd like to see how it landed, it appears they're about to crush the hedge and some shrubs. Not the worst thing to happen...
> -moss



I'm working on it there IS a video out there of the fall I just can't use it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VebKGYQdRU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4NtS8TeTnw
http://www.necn.com/Boston/SciTech/2010/01/19/Timber-New-Englands-oldest/1263938213.html


----------



## Treetom

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I spent all morning arguing with all the news crews about letting me obtain their footage and not throwing it away in a week I wana kick every news director right in the fu*k*ng nuts.
> hone: ​



The news director at a major Grand Rapids, MI T.V. station was kind enough to send me a copy of the footage his crew shot of the Treehouse, their version of a video I posted a while back. I requested the footage years after the actual taping and it was still available. I later requested permission to use their footage on a Youtube video, which was frowned upon. I'm not sure what could be done if I did use it on that site. If I posted some of their footage on my own website, their could be problems. Go a little higher up the food chain and you may have better luck getting some video.


----------



## JTinaTree

Id like to see a picture with a human standing next to it so you can relate its size.. Also why was a record holding tree removed Ahh just watched the vid Dutch Elm Disease
JT


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

JTinaTree said:


> Id like to see a picture with a human standing next to it so you can relate its size.. Also why was a record holding tree removed Ahh just watched the vid Dutch Elm Disease
> JT



Read the article at the top it explains why, kind of. 

Here's your picture, it's me standing next to it. 





​


----------



## moss

Great photo P.floyd, without the storm delay you wouldn't have got it.
-moss


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

moss said:


> Great photo P.floyd, without the storm delay you wouldn't have got it.
> -moss



Exactly, a natural disaster allowed him to stand an extra day in Peace with untouched snow all around as you can see which is priceless.


----------



## rbtree

Thanks for posting the story and the links, Pink Floyd....

We're removing a 21 foot cbh big leaf maple in a couple of weeks. It is nowhere near as massive as that grand old elm, but is still one of the largest big leafs in Seattle.....

I'm buying a Canon 5d Mk2 and will be able to shoot both HD video and 21 megapixel stills with it, or do both at once along with my old 1 D Mark 11. 

This tree also has a sad story. The owner has lived with this great tree for 56 years. Sadly, it is declining (Verticillium wilt) and with his and the neighbor's house as targets, it is going. The wood will go to my craftsman at www.gogreendesign.biz, and to Dan, a bowl turner....

Hope you don't mind me posting this. I will start its own thread, of course....

















I may see if I can drum up some press coverage myself for this event...


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

rbtree said:


> Thanks for posting the story and the links, Pink Floyd....
> 
> We're removing a 21 foot cbh big leaf maple in a couple of weeks. It is nowhere near as massive as that grand old elm, but is still one of the largest big leafs in Seattle.....
> 
> I'm buying a Canon 5d Mk2 and will be able to shoot both HD video and 21 megapixel stills with it, or do both at once along with my old 1 D Mark 11.
> 
> This tree also has a sad story. The owner has lived with this great tree for 56 years. Sadly, it is declining (Verticillium wilt) and with his and the neighbor's house as targets, it is going. The wood will go to my craftsman at www.gogreendesign.biz, and to Dan, a bowl turner....
> 
> Hope you don't mind me posting this. I will start its own thread, of course....
> 
> I may see if I can drum up some press coverage myself for this event...



HOLY FK that things huge thank you I love this stuff! I've never seen a "Big Leaf" around here (MA) Although I do have two gigantic Red Maples that might be a competing state champion on my land. 

Why can't the middle be cut out and the rest cabled? I'm stubborn I'd try to Bonsai out the canopy for a few years first. I don't know much about Verticillium Wilt, nice wood working. 

I don't mind at all, 21 MegaPixel wow! Yeah definitely start a riot when it comes down and get alota attention that thing deserves it! I used a 12.1MP Cannon SD980 and my Panasonic HDC-SD9 1080-24P


----------



## rbtree

I would like to see the tree stay for a while as well....but it is declining slowly....Cabling could have worked, but is a delicate procedure when there are obvious defects, and targets directly under the tree.....can open one up to legal issues if a failure occurs.

The largest maple species is the Big leaf, native only to the PNW. largest specimens about 12 feet dbh...

Keep up the good work, kemo sabe!

Roger


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

rbtree said:


> I would like to see the tree stay for a while as well....but it is declining slowly....Cabling could have worked, but is a delicate procedure when there are obvious defects, and targets directly under the tree.....can open one up to legal issues if a failure occurs.
> 
> The largest maple species is the Big leaf, native only to the PNW. largest specimens about 12 feet dbh...
> 
> Keep up the good work, kemo sabe!
> 
> Roger



Maybe if it were cabled a long time ago it would of given it some extra time? And slowed the declining years ago? Yeah I hear you about the house and legalness. If I had the money and lived there I'd by my neighbors house and make them move haha. 

Whats PNW and DBH (probably stupid questions) because you keep referring to 12 feet. I hope when my Reds are looked at they don't tell me they are declining however there's no houses near them so I'm good to be stubborn 

kemo sabe... HAHAHA

~Peace


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*DVD Update PROMO*

*So I've rendered a tiny short low quality sample promo of the DVD mostly to get locals attention for their footage but hey, enjoy! I have an hour of footage the DVD is looking like it WILL be for sale after all!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuxorPxwwlw

^Make sure to enable 1080 and go full screen the video resolution is huge^*

:camera:​


----------



## Ductape

Who secured the $20,000.00 removal gig? Kudos to them !


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Ductape said:


> Who secured the $20,000.00 removal gig? Kudos to them !



Whitney Tree Service


----------



## rbtree

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Whats PNW and DBH (probably stupid questions) because you keep referring to 12 feet.
> 
> ~Peace



Pacific North West or "Wet"

Diameter at Breast Height.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

rbtree said:


> Pacific North West or "Wet"
> 
> Diameter at Breast Height.



Oh Oh  Thanks

Yeah I have two Red Maples one at 14.5feet the other at 17.5feet. Both threads are on here, they're my buddies.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*How Much?*

How much is a reasonable price to sell the documentary at? It will be 30min long probably. Also comes in a slim/hard DVD case with color front and back covers. I was thinking no more than $20

:camera:


----------



## ChiHD

*wow*



PinkFloydEffect said:


> How much is a reasonable price to sell the documentary at? It will be 30min long probably. Also comes in a slim/hard DVD case with color front and back covers. I was thinking no more than $20
> 
> :camera:



that is one big tree. I think 19.99 would be a fair price, especially if it's HD.

can't wait to see it.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

ArborCARE(705) said:


> that is one big tree. I think 19.99 would be a fair price, especially if it's HD.
> 
> can't wait to see it.



Most certainly was, yeah exactly $19.99 through paypal and ebay. It's surfacing all over the world right now to be honest. But I've got a long way to go still, and yes 90% or more of it will have been shot in true full HD but the entire DVD will be in HD format.

:yoyo:​


----------



## John464

im looking for that link of that woman talking singing to the tree. In need of a good laugh again


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

John464 said:


> im looking for that link of that woman talking singing to the tree. In need of a good laugh again



What are you tryna say? oke:


----------



## John464

PinkFloydEffect said:


> What are you tryna say? oke:



that im looking for that vid of her singing again? you have it?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Crazy Lady*



John464 said:


> that im looking for that vid of her singing again? you have it?



I thought you were calling me crazy, my bad. Here lol: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3CzyBFLfkI


----------



## John464

thanks. you need to get some of that song in your DVD. it will add a little humor.

hey btw have you thought about selling your footage to a tv show?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

John464 said:


> thanks. you need to get some of that song in your DVD. it will add a little humor.
> 
> hey btw have you thought about selling your footage to a tv show?



Haha yeah, unfortunately that would require a lot of copyright licensing that I already have to deal with just to produce what I got. 

And yes, If it turns out as planned (as it already isn't) I hope to have it broadcasted seeing how its world history. As long as it's not shown on Maines channel 8 or 13 because they SUCK (long story)

*Anyone have any suggestions for questions to ask the old man during the interview about the tree? Hes maintained it for over 60 years! * :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

**BumP**



PinkFloydEffect said:


> *Anyone have any suggestions for questions to ask the old man during the interview about the tree? Hes maintained it for over 60 years! * :biggrinbounce2:



Sorry to bump this but last chance, please give me a few I need a list and I need to mail the list to him in the next day or so. So far I got this:
1. How many hours ROUGHLY or time spent working on tree since the 1950s
2. The time line of the tree from when he found it until now
3. Any issues or disagreements with the power companies during power line maintenance
4. Any issues or "extra attention" provided during pavement road work or reconstruction/paving. 
5. Franks somewhat life story (brief)
6. Detailed DED bout information
6a. DED injections 
7. YOU TELL ME, its world wide news I called Frank today and he said he received a call from Bangcock Germany about the tree. Help me with good Arborism questions!


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*This project is still a work in progress, just in a photo from France taken in 1998. Jerome was nice enough to allow its use in the film. *


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

This has seemed to take on maybe 1/4 to 1/3 a new direction. A good quarter of it will be dedicated to Dutch Elm Disease seeing how I cannot find really any short films or documentary's on DED. Plus it will help break up the film a bit, people need to be a bit more aware of DED and that it's almost completed wiping the planet of original Elms.


----------



## treemandan

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Read the article at the top it explains why, kind of.
> 
> Here's your picture, it's me standing next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



yer only 14 !!!??? Yeah, don't be giving nobody no quotes to TD trees up against the houses. OK? My God kid what are you thinking?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

treemandan said:


> yer only 14 !!!??? Yeah, don't be giving nobody no quotes to TD trees up against the houses. OK? My God kid what are you thinking?



I'm 20 jackass


----------



## treemandan

PinkFloydEffect said:


> I'm 20 jackass



While that may be true I was just messing with ya. Sure, you look very young in that picture and I certainly would not disuade you ( well the big sticks up against houses) in your endevours but only try to help.
Good for you your interest with trees as well the school you are heading to as well as calling me a jackass.
I did think you were a bit older though. I would flash the beer mugs again but that might get me in trouble with the law:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

By the way: what kind of work have you done so far? Ya got a rope and saddle and saw?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

No hard feeling just standing my grounds, I look extremely young this was taken a few month's ago. Tell me about it a few more month's and it will be a lot easier getting my glass haha. 

I don't have any climbing gear yet I cannot afford it but I am working on a throw line and weigh set, saddle and rope. Hopefully soon, for now I bare to my free climbing instincts.


----------



## Tree Pig

PinkFloydEffect said:


> No hard feeling just standing my grounds, I look extremely young this was taken a few month's ago. Tell me about it a few more month's and it will be a lot easier getting my glass haha.
> 
> I don't have any climbing gear yet I cannot afford it but I am working on a throw line and weigh set, saddle and rope. Hopefully soon, for now I bare to my free climbing instincts.



Do you have health insurance?


----------



## treemandan

PinkFloydEffect said:


> No hard feeling just standing my grounds, I look extremely young this was taken a few month's ago. Tell me about it a few more month's and it will be a lot easier getting my glass haha.
> 
> I don't have any climbing gear yet I cannot afford it but I am working on a throw line and weigh set, saddle and rope. Hopefully soon, for now I bare to my free climbing instincts.



Oh for crying out loud. But its not like I was all that safe when I was twenty.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Do you have health insurance?



Haha... it was a long year without it I will tell you that. But yes I finally do. 



treemandan said:


> Oh for crying out loud. But its not like I was all that safe when I was twenty.



Ha I'm not safe at all, wish I could afford to be though


----------



## treemandan

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Haha... it was a long year without it I will tell you that. But yes I finally do.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha I'm not safe at all, wish I could afford to be though




What is going on with this Stockbridge climbing school?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

treemandan said:


> What is going on with this Stockbridge climbing school?



Well I need $20,000 or a student loan I'm working on it. Need to finish courses at my community collage before I can be transferred. Also I really need someone to let me climb with them so I can experience vertigo and realize this is not for me and waste 20k

Just sitting in my desk chair my chest drops imagining myself in these positions:
http://very-bored.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=104


----------



## treemandan

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Well I need $20,000 or a student loan I'm working on it. Need to finish courses at my community collage before I can be transferred. Also I really need someone to let me climb with them so I can experience vertigo and realize this is not for me and waste 20k
> 
> Just sitting in my desk chair my chest drops imagining myself in these positions:
> http://very-bored.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=104



Is that what one of them climbing schools costs?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

treemandan said:


> Is that what one of them climbing schools costs?


OVER $30,000 if your not in sate like I am


----------



## Damon

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Well I need $20,000 or a student loan I'm working on it. Need to finish courses at my community collage before I can be transferred. Also I really need someone to let me climb with them so I can experience vertigo and realize this is not for me and waste 20k
> 
> Just sitting in my desk chair my chest drops imagining myself in these positions:
> http://very-bored.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=104



Come up to maine ill top rope you up a pine or something that will get your knees knocking  i only live about 20 minutes from herbie lol


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Damon said:


> Come up to maine ill top rope you up a pine or something that will get your knees knocking  i only live about 20 minutes from herbie lol



Sounds like a plan I have to return for more B-roll for the film. I will keep this in mind! 

When is the stump being removed because The Herbie Project will not tell me Marcia is a complete kunt bat she wants nothing to do with my film and I CANNOT understand for the life of me why. Also, do you have ANY photos of Herbie? That can be used in the film I have 20 or 30 but can ALWAYS use more, I hope you do. ~Nate


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Will anyone help me with identifying some Dutch Elm Disease on this tree so that I can use it in the documentary!? As you can see which one I think is diseased (the closer one):*








*Here are some branches that had fallen around it's base that have dark stripes and a dark layer under the bark all the way around, diseased? *
















​


----------



## Damon

I believe i have some pictures of them sawing it up,we were at sullivans when it was sawn and i have a piece of it im supposed to make into something to help benefit the town of yarmouth in some way, ill see what i can get for pics and send them your way, also i know there was some talk of not removing the stump? im not sure what they decided i think they thought they might be able to fumigate it or something? i dont no much about DED but i i see a notice that there gonna do it in the local paper i will deffinitly let you know, and i agree that she is a total ##### all the time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Damon

have you considered interviewing frank knight?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Damon said:


> I believe i have some pictures of them sawing it up,we were at sullivans when it was sawn and i have a piece of it im supposed to make into something to help benefit the town of yarmouth in some way, ill see what i can get for pics and send them your way, also i know there was some talk of not removing the stump? im not sure what they decided i think they thought they might be able to fumigate it or something? i dont no much about DED but i i see a notice that there gonna do it in the local paper i will deffinitly let you know, and i agree that she is a total ##### all the time :hmm3grin2orange:



Dude you rock, your my closest connection to Yarmouth I'm so sorry to say this but everyone from Yarmouth that I have met besides 1 guy and you has been a total prick to me. To start with Frank agreed MONTHES ago to a interview I spoke of over the phone. Then I had Debra Halkins and the neighbors in on it (Felkers) actually several people then Debra must have spoke with Marcia (can't believe you actually know who I am talking about) and told Deb to cut me off so Deb called everyone I had ready to interview and scared them all off! I was so pissed when I got that call, so I am forced into making a much larger DED section of the documentary which I cannot find a reasonable DED documentary ANYWHERE. 

You have a piece of Herbie!? I would love to get all kinds of high quality footage of that sucker. I snuck a small piece of bark off him when I did my filming, soon to be in a small glass display case. Heck I will drive 3 hours to take pictures and video of it personally. 

Let me know asap what goes on with the stump Marcia wont tell me. I will be there very soon for more filming. Thanks man


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*More of the possible diseased tree ; HELP*

*Here is the healthy one:





This is a side by side shot:*




*
Healthy trunk:





Possible diseased trunk: Is DED related to the moss on this trunk??*


----------



## tree MDS

No on the moss. 

DED is usually vectored in by bark beetles. it can also spread through root grafts.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

tree MDS said:


> No on the moss.
> 
> DED is usually vectored in by bark beetles. it can also spread through root grafts.



I know that much, I just didnt know if this moss likes growing on diseased trees I understand the disease is spread from a beetle and roots. I just cant understand why one had moss and one does not they both get the same amount of light. Still pondering the darkened wood as DED


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Check out this one in the center of my town:*















*Same tree during winter season:*


----------



## treevet

You should call your town's forestry board chairman and ask him if there are any laws in place to force removal of diseased elms.....likely there are. Then tell the board of the situation you picture with a stone dead, likely diseased elm right next to what appears to be an historic elm.

How come this thread is in the video forum and all you ever show is pictures. How about some video? Either that or it should be in the plant health forum.

PS....DED can only truly be recognized in the lab under the microscope.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

I think that BOTH the field with the rock wall and the dunkin donuts both those Elms literally have diseased Elms standing right next to them! BOTH! I can't determine whether they have it though for sure. 

I only post pictures BECAUSE they are screen shots from the film itself which is an independent film in the process, a documentary that will be for sale


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Another Potential Film Shot*

Found this Elm (I think) growing 100% wild;natural;untouched in the woods here in MA. I walk in many woods always try to walk a new one or at least a new path, NEVER have I seen an Elm tree just growing in the woods. What do you think? If I can confirm this than I am going to get the crew down here to film it.































*This ALSO leads me to believe this is an American Elm with the DED "flagging"*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Help me!*

Here is the rough script, anything [quoted like this] is a personal note to myself. Please let me know if anything "sounds funny" or not right. Or if you know a better word for something etc. This has to all be arboristically correct.

***
(NARRATOR) “for in the true nature of things, if we rightly consider, every green tree is far more glorious then if it were made of gold and silver –Martin Luther King”.

…a tree, big, small, a variety of colors and shapes. They die, and a new one grows in their place. But what if this wasn’t possible? What if a disease from another part of the world, prevented a particular type of tree from reproducing correctly? This could be a multi-continental tragedy!

There are thousands of types of trees out there, but very few are American Elm trees. A deciduous & hardy shade tree. Commonly planted ornamentally around the turn of the century in public areas, on private property and along road sides. They are commonly recognized for their vase like shapes, and broccoli tops. As of 1993, there were 5,233 “elm streets” in the United States alone!

Meet Herbie. Born before the industrial revolution, an historic American Elm tree crowned oldest and largest in New England. Living in four different centuries this landmark was germinated in approximately 1793. Herbie was given his name by current day neighbor Donna Felker, back in 1950s when she was just a little girl. Serving as a sound barrier from the highway, the hindered limbs also provide shade over the intersection between East Main Street and Yankee Drive. Standing partially on the front yard of a private residence, with a trunk circumference of over 20 feet, Herbie is an astonishing 110 feet tall. Prior to the crown reduction in mid 2008, the canopy’s spread covered 93 feet! On May 1st, 1834 the town gave Herbie some company by planting rows of Elm trees. From 1957 onward, most succumbed to what is known as Dutch Elm Disease. Tragically as of 2003, 20 of the 739 original Elms remained.

The legend behind Herbie is his friend Frank Knight. Born in 1908, Frank is 100 year of age as of October 2008. Loving the tree since 1956, he has cared for it over half his life time. In 1983 he was 4th recipient of the towns latch string award. Frank is a retired tree warden, and a tree was even planted in his honor, right in front of Yarmouth’s town hall.

Europe 1910 [show date], a devastating fungal disease is observed attacking Elms trees. It was identified and named in 1921 after reaching the Netherlands, by a Dutch psychopathologist Bea Schwarz. Britain reported its arrival in 1927, the United States in 1928 from a shipment of lumber, and Canada by the second cold war. It is thought to have been accidentally introduced by a shipment of lumber around the turn of the century. Dutch Elm Disease is transmitted by a fungus carrying bark beetle believed to be native to Asia. The beetle burrows its way into a tree, and without intention, infects the tissue with the disease. It is also spread from tree to tree by touching or grafted roots. Once a tree is infected, the vascular system leading to remote branches are plugged, choking them of water and nutrients. Eventually the entire tree succumbs and dies, leaving behind a creepy looking skeleton. A new species endemic to Western Himalaya caused the majority of the mortality throughout the 60’s and 70’s. This may have been the tie between hippies and trees. Today, it is estimated that less than 1 in every 100,000 mature American Elms trees remain, that is under 0.001 percent! It is even the Massachusetts state tree, yet a mature American Elm is a very rare site growing naturally in the wild. An old saying goes “elmhateth man and waiteth”. Possibly because a diseased Elm is famous for traditionally dropping a large branch, without any warning on a still summer day.

Any American Elm tree is susceptible to the disease, so Herbie, has undergone treatments. There is no true cure; it can only be prevented from spreading. In the early days DDT was sprayed on the subject until 1972, leading to its ban in the United States. From there an “elm fungicide” Lignasan BLP was injected into the base of the tree, never showing to be especially effective. The following years would bring the discovery of Arbotect, a much more powerful and proven fungicide. There are several others now available including Alamo, but they generally do not remove the disease, so any infected areas are removed immediately. The injection typically has to be repeated every 2-3 years to be effective. After battling 15 bouts of Dutch Elm Disease, in 2007 stripes appeared under Herbies bark indicating a much worsening condition.

Frank kept a close, visiting weekly and sometimes even daily. His wife used joke that if the trees name was Suzy, she would be real jealous. In 1997, the Elm Research Institute installed a protection plaque on Herbies trunk. [bike race][hurricanes] Everyone came to visit, locales like Jim Milan and his dog, all the way to Jerome Hutin and his family from France. [fan page/grandmother]

August 2009 [show date], it is revealed that Herbie will be cut down and removed on January 18th 2010, at a cost of $20,000. Before the end of the year, in October, the plaque was removed and replaced with a laminated copy. Then “The Herbie Project” was established, a tree trust for Yarmouth ME. Tree trusts promote communities across the US to enhance our futures public landscapes, and use trees to improve our homes, health, and the quality of our lives. Tree warden Peter Lammert states “the tree is so big we wouldn’t dare drop it, so their literally disassembling it”. Dutch elm disease simply became too strong for Herbie to battle at his old age. As soon as the news made it to the press, more visitors crawled out of the woodwork than ever before. On the morning of January 18th, 2010 a blizzard postponed the removal by 1 day. 3am [show time], (NATE) we left town in the middle of the night, Volkswagen packed. Took us just over 4 hours to travel 150 highway miles, from the Gardner area to Yarmouth. I mean it was bad, 4:49am [show time], we ended up sliding off the highway and getting stuck in a somewhat dangerous position. 7:02am [show time] we arrived in Yarmouth to find Herbie all snowed in, there was no one there. So I called Whitney Tree Service, only to find out they had already broadcasted across the 6am news, that it was postponed until tomorrow. January 19th [show date], (NARRATOR) so just before noon, after several chain issues [call on bar size] Herbie was dismantled and the trunk was dropped. The initial ring count on site stated 212 years old. It was later verified on February 4th that the final estimate was 217 years old.

The wood was sent to the local JD Sullivan Lumber company, for their ability to saw such a large trunk into various boards and blocks. They also provided a kiln to dry the sentimental lumber. Assorted wood was then distributed to woodworkers, to create artistic objects that could then be auctioned off and sold to raise money for The Herbie Project. Things like salad bowls, wooden bookmarks, and cutting boards are just a few of the wonderful things to come from Herbie. There are even tee shirts being made in collaboration with The Herbie Project. The stump was said to have been removed in the spring of 2010. However, the following months would bring controversy over the removal which was delayed until the end of May.

Since even the first devastating strike, research has gone into not only a vaccine, but also an entire line of disease tolerant cultivars and hybrids. Although many of them were failures, a handful have shown to put up quite a battle against Dutch Elm Disease. None of which can generally replace the true original American Elm, but they have been chosen and designed as close as possible to express the original characteristics. A cultivar is a variety that has been deliberately selected for its desirable characteristics and disease resistance. This method dates back to 1922, coming from nurseries in Princeton, New Jersey. In 2005, the National Elm Trial began a 10 year evaluation of 19 different exclusively American developments, all the way across the United States. Six years after the introduction of cultivars, the Netherlands introduced the hybrid method in 1928. A hybrid is the offspring from cross-breeding two or more cultivars, to produce a genetic diversity not found in nature. Many of the hybrid crosses have an attractive form, but neither hybrids nor cultivars have proven immune to the disease. They do however both show a high tolerance level against it. There are a number of American Elm cultivars now commercially available. Among the group there are several notable elms including the Valley Forge, Princeton, Lewis & Clark, New Harmony, and the American Liberty. The hybrids in commerce include the Columella, Nanguen, Wanoux, San Zanobi, and the Plinio. By 2012 the Arno & Fiorente will also be commercially available.

Losing a champion tree to an unstoppable disease is a powerful statement not to be taken lightly. Herbie with all the care he received should have died of old age and not disease. So what does this say, about the future of the remaining American Elm tree? We know one thing; nature has its way of telling us things. So what, is it trying.. to say?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*I filmed the removal of the dead elm next to the large Shell/Dunkin Donuts Elm and got some great pieces for the documentary. Here is a piece of bark with beetle holes in it, and a piece of a limb heavily infected with beetle tunnelings all the way from the top to the bottom all the way around. *


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*This is an all too common sight, you hear of it less and less because there are less Elms left to be dissapear. But the beetles are active, this huge elm with the dead one in front of it (that has now been removed) is on the same street as this cluster. This is why I am so motivated to complete this film, as time slips into the future these are becoming extinct!*



























*This tree is about 100 feet to the right of this dead cluster, I think this large tree is infected, not flagged but wholly infected right? Look how thin the canopy is!*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*This is all my unused B-roll of Herbie for the 2012 documentary "The War On Dutch Elm Disease"*

[video=youtube;SHGbyCJrV7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHGbyCJrV7k[/video]


----------

